# Lets Make A List



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lets assume you have built kitchen cabinets for a client and will deliver and install. This will be a list of *everything* that you should take with you to facilitate the installation. This list *does not include the cabinets/drawers/doors/hinges/slides/tops/splashes*. Bringing extra hinges/slides/handles/knobs, are a given. This list has to be complete right down to every single item. Since you don't want to have to make a trip back to the shop, it must be very complete.

*Here are the rules:*

1. You may only list *one* item at a time for each post and you can post as many times as you want.
2. There must be a post preceding yours in order to post.
3. If you see a need to list an item that has been listed, and can justify why you need a duplicate, state your reasoning.
4. If a single item comes in multiple sizes, you can group them as to what they are. *Or*, if it's necessary to list an item of a certain size, make a comment with your reasoning.
5. If you desire to have some comments on your item, make it above the existing list.
6. The jobsite has power.
7. List to include whatever you would need for either a wood finished or painted set of cabinets.

It would be nice to keep the numbering of the items sequential, as the list should be surprising long (and interesting). You could just highlight/copy/paste the ongoing list to add your item.

I'll start off with:

#1. Cordless drill(s)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#2*

Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.:smile: bill


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

#3 Levels...Rick


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#4 Pencil


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

#4 Block plane


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2 Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3 Levels...
#4 Pencil
#5 Block plane 
#6 Tape measure


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#7 Phillips bits*



Leo G said:


> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2 Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3 Levels...
> #4 Pencil
> ...


#7 Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2 Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3 Levels...
> #4 Pencil
> ...


#8 Laser level...wish I had one.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

#8 A 5/32s drill bit Rick


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

#9 an assistant


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

#10 some sort of miter saw for trim. Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This installation could have been a remodel, so we can include that condition. Since you never know what you might run into, this list should represent a re-usable "installation" list, like a punch list. If you want to add an item that would be required to remove old cabinets/tops, add an *(R)* after the item.


#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4. Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4. Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square



#13. Lunch


----------



## Cookn (May 26, 2008)

Shims...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Pull saw (hand)


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to laugh! I call my trim guy and tell him to put them up...:laughing:

I would add to the list a few good 1x4's. I shoot a laser line at the upper cab height and screw the 1x's on the line. Dimension and place, remove 1x.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#16, 17, 18*

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16 pull saw
#17 good 1x4 's
#18 Adjustable cabinet jacks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3. Levels...
> #4 . Pencil
> ...


Plenty of #10 screws to secure the cabinets to the wall.

Red


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't see any clamps on that list.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to revise #8 to a complete and full drill index with sharp drill bits.

Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#20, 21, 22, 23*

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20 No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21 Clamps
#22 Full set of twist drills and index
#23 Wonderbars (2)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

#25 A step ladder.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When adding to the list, copy the list as it is, number what you add, and add it to the list.

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails

Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
Mike Hawkins


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. Blue Prints


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37. organizer with various types of cab. screws,var. length screws 1"-3 1/2", shelf pins, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37. organizer with various types of cab. screws,var. length screws 1"-3 1/2", shelf pins, etc.
#38. hand power plane.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Mike Hawkins



Mike - Could you please abide by rules #1 & #2 in the OP? Thanks.
.
*Here are the rules:*

1. You may only list *one* item at a time for each post and you can post as many times as you want.
2. *There must be a post preceding yours in order to post, (other than yours).*


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry about that CB,
I got carried away and like most men, didn't read the instructions.:laughing:
My mistake.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
__________________


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints

I had #39 as #34 but it was over looked.

Red


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#41*

#41 A 2 ton cube van! :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> #41 A 2 ton cube van! :blink:


When adding to the list, copy the list as it is, number what you add, and add it to the list. It's easier to keep track.


#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#45 Power planer 3 1/4"*

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4"


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 

#46 Wax sticks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you have all that...don`t forget the billing statement!! Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking at the list, you guys did a great job and put a lot of thought into putting together a list...so far. If you think it's done, you may have to make a trip back to the shop. DAMHIKT. 

What does this list also represent? It puts our brains to work thinking our way through every step to install, and hopefully not missing anything.

Here's more to think about. In looking at the list, does it make you think you have cleaned out your shop? Would you already have these items? Going along with the amount of tools and supplies so far, think about how those items will be carried to the jobsite, carried in, and carried out. What kind of toolboxes, buckets, bags, crates will you need to put some order to what gets taken? 

Just a bit of significant rambling.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*#47*

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises


As fars as carrying all this I found that the heavy card board covers production cabinets come with are substantial enough for a lot of tools, screws, tape measure and drills etc. and if you don't load them over the edges they will stack one uponn the other pretty well if you cross rotate them.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> #41 A 2 ton cube van! :blink:


Its getting close to needing a tractor trailer


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

For screws, I go to Lowes and get these plastic cases with removable divders. Then I label them with what I have in them. This way you can grab the one(s) needed for that job and they dont take up much room. I am wqorking on geting my truck set up with most of the tools needed, so I do not have to keep takeing tools out of the shop.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

*last item and most important*

there will probably be other tools to bring along
but the last item on the list should be a bill and a deposit slip

present the bill
get a check
and stop at the bank on the way home lol

kendall


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't forget your utility knife!:laughing:

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

I also take a bar of soap to coat the screws before installing cabinets. Don't know if this is common or not, but an old timer showed me this trick and the screws go in with out much trouble. I hardly ever break one.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

Digital Camera-for your portfolio


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are we all done? Are we through? I don't think so. I can see a trip back to the shop!!!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Lights,scriber,extension cords.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Just Festool's.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate to keep bringing up the "rules", even though they have been listed several times.

1. You may only list *one* item at a time for each post and you can post as many times as you want.
2. *There must be a post preceding yours in order to post, (other than yours).*
3. When adding an item, *copy the entire list, and add your item to the end*. It's easy to copy...highlight/copy/paste.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Glue gun and glue sticks*

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses!


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer 
#62 Extension cord(s)


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills)


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Reciprocating Saw


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Woodworkingkid said:


> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3. Levels...
> #4 . Pencil
> ...


#66. Truck


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbhost said:


> #66. Truck


#41. :yes:









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Has any body listed the cold 6 pack?

George


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Has any body listed the cold 6 pack?
> 
> George


Yup got it covered. Everyone stay calm. The beer has arrived. :thumbsup:

#61. someone else added the time.


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Yup got it covered. Everyone stay calm. The beer has arrived. :thumbsup:
> 
> #61. someone else added the time.


Oops, that was me.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Woodworkingkid said:


> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3. Levels...
> #4 . Pencil
> ...


#27 nail set



:laughing:


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Talent.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks











 







.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

A small note book.#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Dont forget a winning lottery ticket to buy all that stuff:laughing:


----------



## snipit73 (Mar 29, 2011)

woodbutcher360 said:


> A small note book.#1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3. Levels...
> #4 . Pencil
> ...


#69 Wood filler (and don't tell me you never need it!):laughing:


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

A small note book.#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Clamps


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Umm... Xanax???


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

.#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 The cabinets AND the toe kicks.

I can't beleive that anyone would go out ti install cabinets without either the cabinets or toe kicks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrich said:


> #73 The cabinets AND the toe kicks.
> 
> I can't beleive that anyone would go out ti install cabinets without either the cabinets or toe kicks


The original post...

Lets assume you have built kitchen cabinets for a client and will deliver and install. This will be a list of *everything* that you should take with you to facilitate the installation. This list *does not include the cabinets/drawers/doors/hinges/slides/tops/splashes*. Bringing extra hinges/slides/handles/knobs, are a given. This list has to be complete right down to every single item. Since you don't want to have to make a trip back to the shop, it must be very complete.









 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The original post...
> 
> Lets assume you have built kitchen cabinets for a client and will deliver and install. This will be a list of *everything* that you should take with you to facilitate the installation. This list *does not include the cabinets/drawers/doors/hinges/slides/tops/splashes*. Bringing extra hinges/slides/handles/knobs, are a given. This list has to be complete right down to every single item. Since you don't want to have to make a trip back to the shop, it must be very complete.
> 
> ...


And I was just about to praise rich for brilliantly saving the day :huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Back to 73...*

.#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
*
*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.









 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow the list is getting long. I had a friend that installed cabinets for a living back in the 80s and he bought a bread truck to haul his stuff around, I think I now know why :laughing: Oops, was comments allowed?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box

# 78 Basic Electric tools  and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.)


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box

# 78 Basic Electric tools  and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box

# 78 Basic Electric tools  and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas









 







.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box

# 78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit
#83 plate joiner and biscuits


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses! 
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s) 
#63 Air hose 
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills) 
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet 
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work. 
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.) 
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit
#83 plate joiner and biscuits 
*#84 radio*

For heaven's sake, how'd we get all the way to 83 w/ no radio?? How do you guys get any work done??


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane
#6. Tape measure
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4"
#46 wax sticks
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses!
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s)
#63 Air hose
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills)
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work.
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.)
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit
#83 plate joiner and biscuits
#84 radio
#85 flashlight (#53 lights ??)


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane
#6. Tape measure
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4"
#46 wax sticks
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses!
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s)
#63 Air hose
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills)
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work.
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.)
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit
#83 plate joiner and biscuits
#84 radio
#85 flashlight (#53 lights ??) 
#85 stain marker (touch up)


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh man, I have tons of those.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> The original post...
> 
> Lets assume you have built kitchen cabinets for a client and will deliver and install. This will be a list of *everything* that you should take with you to facilitate the installation. This list *does not include the cabinets/drawers/doors/hinges/slides/tops/splashes*. Bringing extra hinges/slides/handles/knobs, are a given. This list has to be complete right down to every single item. Since you don't want to have to make a trip back to the shop, it must be very complete..


I'll conceed the cabinets but when installing it is a lot easier to level, shim and anchor toe kicks before installing the cabinets. 

BTW - Just how *DO *the cabinets get to the site if you don't bring them?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane
#6. Tape measure
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#27. Nail set
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4"
#46 wax sticks
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 Pencil Compass Scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks
#59 Safety Glasses!
#60 Compressor
#61 Beer Today 09:51 AM
#62 Extension cord(s)
#63 Air hose
#64 Driver Bits for the various screws (to use in the drills)
#65 nails for the nail gun
#66 Tylenol/Advil/Aspirin/Percocet
#67 Popsicle sticks
#68 A small note book
#69 Wood filler
#70 This list so u remember to Bering it all home at the end of the job
#71 A hammock so you can relax while your assistant does all the work.
#72 A small note book.
#73 Tri-Squares, 6" and 12"
#74 Combination Squares
#75 Complete First Aid Kit, including Crazy glue, and Epinephrine pen.
#76 Hack saw and extra blades.
#77 Chalk Box
#78 Basic Electric tools and supplies(to be able to hook us overhead exhaust fans, under cabinet lighting, etc.)
#79 File/Rasp
#80 Putty knives/spatulas
#81 thermos of coffee
#82 pocket hole jig and bit
#83 plate joiner and biscuits
#84 radio
#85 flashlight (#53 lights ??) 
#85 stain marker (touch up)
#86 Screw Drivers (for hand work)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Shop Dad said:


> #1. Cordless drill(s)
> #2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
> #3. Levels...
> #4 . Pencil
> ...


#52









 







.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> #52


Dang, thought I caught one.

OK, how about Water (with all due respect to beer and coffee).


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just Festool's.


Hopefully this will still be considered on topic and allowed, just curious what Festool tools you'd use for the install? I could definitely see the 55 saw, a screw gun and a Kapex, but what else? (Assuming the cabinets are prefinished)


----------

